# Where to Stand at Burbank CA Amtrak Station



## Margaret_P (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello. I will be taking the northbound (towards Santa Barbara) Pacific Surfliner from the Burbank CA Amtrak station (near the Bob Hope Airport). Which side of the platform do I stand on? Do I stand on the side closest to the cemetery (Vanowen Street) or do I stand on the side closest to the airport (Empire Avenue)? I heard that the signage isn't good there. Thank you.


----------



## jiml (Jan 3, 2020)

Actually the signage is pretty good and you should stand on the side closest to the airport. The only time I've seen it vary is when two trains arrive around the same time both going the same direction - e.g. Metrolink and Amtrak. There are overhead electric signs that give "next train" updates as well.


----------



## Margaret_P (Jan 3, 2020)

Thank you. I am glad that I asked. The last time I was on the Pacific Surfliner I had boarded at Los Angeles Union Station and was heading north, and I thought that the train had stopped for passengers on the side closest to the cemetery. Maybe trains were arriving at the same time, and I just didn't notice.


----------

